# Have a Crunchie Bar



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Ian, here you are:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2008)

Oooooh, I haven't had a Crunchie in years.  I'm sure they stopped making them at one point.  

Creme Eggs are my favourite of the moment


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

Yech... creme eggs make me sick to my stomach. :shock: Sorry, but there are some sweets that I just can't handle. Those and Circus Peanuts. Hmph... I feel sick right now.

Now those Crunchie Bars... mmm...


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Yech... creme eggs make me sick to my stomach. :shock: Sorry, but there are some sweets that I just can't handle. Those and Circus Peanuts. Hmph... I feel sick right now.
> 
> Now those Crunchie Bars... mmm...



Now you could PM your address and who knows what the fairies might send!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

Check this out...

Amazon listing for Cadbury Flake

Amazon listing for Cadbury Crunchie Bars

Amazon listing for Nestle Smarties

Great... another way for me to remain unhealthy and poor. Ungh...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 18, 2008)

Amazon sell the strangest things!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah... very bizarre indeed. You know, there was a time that you could bid on body parts (the human kind) on eBay?! :shock:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> Check this out...
> 
> Amazon listing for Cadbury Flake
> 
> ...



I did check the Crunchie link and see it is "gourmet" food!!:lol::lol:
The listed ones come from the UK and there is new and used??? Interesting!!:cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

I'll take a used crunchie bar, please. Preferably one that's mostly not eaten, if possible.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I like Circus Peanuts.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 18, 2008)

Rob Sylvan said:


> I'm ashamed to admit it, but I like Circus Peanuts.



I would be too, shame on you Rob!!!

p.s. What are they???????:cheesy::cheesy::cheesy:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 18, 2008)

I have no idea who's Blog this is, but here you go:

http://www.randygarcia.com/2''7/'8/circus-peanuts.html


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 18, 2008)

> The type of gelatin used is pork skin



Does that mean that Circus Peanuts are related to these?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh wow... that is truly disgusting.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

In college (Late 6''s) one of my favorite junk foods was Circus Peanuts (have not had one in a few years, now). I would risk my life to run across six lanes form where I was dormed to a market right across the street for them!





Don


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Feb 19, 2008)

Ian Farlow said:


> I have no idea who's Blog this is, but here you go:
> 
> http://www.randygarcia.com/2''7/'8/circus-peanuts.html



That explains why I like Lucky Charms too.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Now I'll take a good bowl of Lucky Charms, or even better, Crunch Berries any day!


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

Apple sauce and Apple Cinnamon Cheerios is my evening snack of choice, these days.

Yum, Going for a bowl now!

Don


----------



## billg71 (Feb 19, 2008)

I saw chocolate-covered bacon in the Buckhead Whole Foods last weekend...... :shock:


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 19, 2008)

Ungh... what in the world will be next? Chocolate covered snails? Chocolate covered ants?

That was a joke, by the way...


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2008)

Chocolate covered ants is old hat. A French thing. I remember you could actually by that in an Almacs years ago in the International Cuisine section.

LOL

Don


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 19, 2008)

DonRicklin;832' said:
			
		

> Chocolate covered ants is old hat. A French thing. I remember you could actually by that in an Almacs years ago in the International Cuisine section.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Don


You can still eat some at the Montreal's Insectarium!
They have many recipes with insects that you can taste there.


----------



## Braders (Feb 19, 2008)

Your forgetting the Violet Crumble or Cherry Ripe....


----------



## Farnz (Mar 25, 2008)

Let's not forget that Glaswegian favourite, the deep-fried Mars bar ... :cheesy:


----------

